# Vacuum Meat Tumbler - Special Price!!



## tjohnson (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey All!

I just cut a deal on some Vacuum Meat Tumblers, and I'm offering them for sale to SMF Members at a discount price.  

These are "New Old Stock" Meat Tumblers 

Countertop Tumbler for Marinating and Tenderizing Meat

      * 5# Capacity

      * Professional style tumbler for home use
     * Marinates and tenderizes meat and fish in minutes instead of hours
     * Tosses and washes salads & produce
     * Digital Timer
      * Vacuum Hand Pump included

Bonus: Produce Wash and Meat Breading Basket Included

View media item 174505
*MFG. Suggested Retail Price = $179.99*

*List Price = $119.99*

*SMF MEMBER PRICE = $99.99 + Free Shipping*(Continental U.S. Only)*

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AGS-CT20

*Offer Ends 10/31/12*
 

* This Item qualifies for "Free Shipping"
 - Order the Countertop Tumbler alone, and "Free Shipping" will show up in your
   shopping cart
 - Order the Countertop Tumbler with other items, and the shipping amount for
    the  Countertop Tumbler will be automatically deducted from the total
    shipping charge

  - Delivery via UPS Ground - Continental U.S. Only


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like a great deal - I 'll send you a check with the tiger sauce and avos on Monday


----------



## genek (Oct 21, 2012)

Todd, you hit me at the right time. I have been 'romancing' these tumblers for a while, you made an offer I couldn't resist!

Also I just got your 12" tube smoker and used it for some Polish sausage yesterday. Other than getting it in a strong  updraft and making it flame up at first it worked like a charm. I can't believe the smoke and it was consistant all through the smoke.

Thanks again for the great products and outstanding service!

GeneK


----------



## jackson (Oct 30, 2012)

How do I order one of the tumblers? Is this through Amazon?


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 30, 2012)

Jackson said:


> How do I order one of the tumblers? Is this through Amazon?


Order Here

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AGS-CT20


----------



## linguica (Nov 2, 2012)

I am following your BBB vacuum tumbler experiment on another thread. I also just ordered the vacuum tumbler from your site. How is the unit going to work on (1) curing one pound pieces of pork belly for bacon and (2) marinating chicken parts for BBQ?        Thanks For your help...........Paul


----------



## golfpro2301 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been researching these for a little while now and have decided that I want one. I have found two, the amaz-n version and the Marinade Express on amazon. The link is below.


What is the difference between these two. Is it worth the extra money going with the Marinde Express?


----------



## linguica (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like a newer model with an electric vacuum pump. For 1/3 the price i bought the "older" model...Still brand new.  Those small electric vacuum pumps can't draw as good a vacuum as the manual ones, and they wear out faster. A HAVC quality pump costs several hundred alone.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 3, 2012)

Linguica said:


> I am following your BBB vacuum tumbler experiment on another thread. I also just ordered the vacuum tumbler from your site. How is the unit going to work on (1) curing one pound pieces of pork belly for bacon and (2) marinating chicken parts for BBQ?        Thanks For your help...........Paul


The instructions say it's a 4# capacity, but I can easily fit 5# in the container

Chicken legs and wings are fantastic in the vacuum tumbler

We've also marinated steaks and chicken breasts

My Bacon Curing Experiment was not a great success.  The finished BBB tasted more like ham than bacon.  It's resting in the fridge overnight, and I'll test fry again tomorrow

I'm going to try another batch with more brine and spices in the brine

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 3, 2012)

GolfPro2301 said:


> I have been researching these for a little while now and have decided that I want one. I have found two, the amaz-n version and the Marinade Express on amazon. The link is below.
> 
> 
> What is the difference between these two. Is it worth the extra money going with the Marinde Express?





Linguica said:


> Looks like a newer model with an electric vacuum pump. For 1/3 the price i bought the "older" model...Still brand new.  Those small electric vacuum pumps can't draw as good a vacuum as the manual ones, and they wear out faster. A HAVC quality pump costs several hundred alone.


The Marinade Express has a built in vacuum pump.  It takes about 3 minutes to suck all the air out of the container. 

The AGS Vacuum Tumbler had a Hand Vacuum Pump that;s very effective.  You can also use a FoodSaver Hand Vac on the container to remove the air.

$200 buys a lot of meat!

Todd


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 3, 2012)

Intresting, sounds like fun.

Oh, well....another 'Toy' to put on my "BEG" list...


----------



## golfpro2301 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Johnson. I noticed on the Express that you can get a 20#  tub with it. It costs an extra $150 but it would be perfect for large butts and brisket. would these be compatable with the amazen? If not how hard would it be to make a large vacuum tub?


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 5, 2012)

The 20# Drum is not included with the standard Marinade Express, but is offered as a $159 option

*Optional Drum for the Marinade Express[sup]TM[/sup]*

*Marinade Express[sup]TM[/sup]* 20 lb. Chef’s Drum. 
SKU: PMP-210
Price: $159.00
I do not have access to any other size drums

Todd


----------



## ac45acp (Nov 5, 2012)

i have used these in the past and i find that it the lid screws on they are ok. but if the lid is held on by vacuum only they have some problems. just my 2 cents.

tony


----------



## jjseabrook (Mar 21, 2013)

Just ordered a tumbler and it's still $99.99 at checkout.  Hope this thing works!  If so, I'm gonna love it!  Hard to believe it can marinade meat that quickly.  Hurry up mail man!  LOL

JJ


----------



## franklin3 (Apr 4, 2013)

I ordered this one here when I spotted it a month or so ago.  Used it on a family marinate for BBQ chicken.  Normally I would marinate the chicken in the fridge for 24hrs.

I did the task in 1.5 hrs in this tumbler and it worked awesome. 

It was to noisy for the kitchen though so I set it up in the garage.

tumbled thirty minutes then ten minutes in the freezer, then another thirty minutes tumble and ten more in the freezer then the final thirty minutes.

manufacturer recommends a five or ten minute break on the machine after thirty minutes of operation anyway and the ten minutes in the freezer kept the temps in the safe range on the chicken.


----------



## bluto (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey Todd, or anyone for that matter, does anyone know if you can purchase a second/replacement canister for the ASG Tumbler?


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 23, 2013)

Yup!
I have extra parts
PM me if interested


----------



## rlk438 (Aug 18, 2013)

Can you get the 20 drum? Or have a link to it?  Will need tumbler once I can make sure I can get big drum. Thank you


----------

